# Hi from NE Scotland



## Nigalius (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi to everyone, I just joined an hour or so ago and did not know this forum existed. For a coffee freak like me that is surprising.

I was born in London and moved here to Scotland in Nov 2010. A lot has happened since being here including nearly dying of Sepsis in March 2015. I was told on discharge that at one time I had a 5% chance of making it.

I moved myself up here in my Skoda Superb and made many trips. On the last trip I bought the coffee machine up here and it was the first thing out of the car so that I could plug it in and 'Flick the Switch'. The machine I brought up here was a Gaggia, sorry, cant remember the model but a bean to cup. That eventually broke and I now own a 'DeLonghi Magnifica S' I absolutely loooove my Espresso's and that is mostly what I drink though I do have a Latte sometimes. The problem is that I love strong coffee and Latte's and Cuppaccino's simply don't have the strength that I like. I dont even know if my machine makes those drinks good and they might be perfect but not strong enough for me. I often drink 8 or 10 Espresso's in one day. I also don't really like coffee from a Cafeteire, again, they are not strong enough for me and the flavour is just not the same. The same goes for those other makers, what are they called, the pots where you put the water in and it kind of filters or seeps through and it is a two piece thing with top screwing onto the bottom.

I have about 5.1/2k of beans here and at least 5 different brands and I am always looking forward to emptying my machine so that I can go on to the next bean.

Ah well, I am waffling on here a bit so will post this and carry on watching the AFL from Aus. I will read the forum in more depth later this arvo.

Cheers Nigel


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome from Glasgow, where do you get your beans? Plenty of information on here about different roasters.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome









What kind of taste are you looking for? When you say strong, do you mean flavourful, and do you prefer dark roasts?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome Nigel


----------

